# Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X Spotted



## btarunr (Sep 23, 2009)

Less than 24 hours after its launch, one of the first custom design accelerators based on the Radeon HD 5870 have began to surface, one of the first ones made by Sapphire. Whether or not this is a complete custom design (includes custom designed PCB and coolers), Sapphire is ready with at least its Vapor-X cooler designed for the new GPU. This picture found on Xtreme Systems forums shows the cooler fitted on the AMD reference PCB. However, a newly announced contest conducted by Hexus.net shows a CGI drawing of the accelerator in its promotional graphic, which shows the PCB to be slightly shorter, and blue in colour. One can also see from the drawing that the PCI-E power connectors are located at the same spot where they were located on most Radeon HD 4890 accelerators. Hopefully cheaper, or at least factory-overclocked accelerators aren't far away.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks! Going to try to "win" one now!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 23, 2009)

Now that looks sexy and it is good to see an AIB with a different take right out the gate!


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 23, 2009)

Where is this contest? 

Still too long of a card.


----------



## qubit (Sep 23, 2009)

Christ that woman's hot! And if only she was real! 

The card looks pretty cool, too and VaporX is great technology, so is the one I'd choose if I was upgrading to a 5870.


----------



## TCK85 (Sep 23, 2009)

Now all we need is 5870X2!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2009)

Entered the compo,heres hoping.


----------



## Izliecies (Sep 23, 2009)

Are these Vapor-X editions also more silent or do they just reduce the temps?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 23, 2009)

These fans are typically quieter than leaf-blowers.


----------



## OneCool (Sep 23, 2009)

nvidia's cooler on it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Best looking card yet of the 5870's in my opinion.  The cooler looks good.


----------



## gvblake22 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, they're finally coming out with one of these when a new card series is introduced so they have a chance to sell some!  Lets just hope these actually make to retail outlets and don't cost _*too*_ much more than a reference card.
*crosses fingers*
_Don't let me down Sapphire!_


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 23, 2009)

i need it rofl .... for um reserch...



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Best looking card yet of the 5870's in my opinion.  The cooler looks good.



yeah but as for the default boxes i think XFX then HIS and on down


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> i need it rofl .... for um reserch...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but as for the default boxes i think XFX then HIS and on down



XFX always does things right!  They use that sexy black PCB that gets me every time!


----------



## Anonimo (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks much better than the reference (not that it is ugly).

There is a contest to win it, too bad it is only for UK : (


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the look of the cooler but hate the PCB color. XFX ftw


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 23, 2009)

Anonimo said:


> Looks much better than the reference (not that it is ugly).
> 
> There is a contest to win it, too bad it is only for UK : (



any contest is good for the UK right now cause they are gonna pay out the @ss for this card lol


----------



## chaotic_uk (Sep 23, 2009)

i want one lol


----------



## Stryder75 (Sep 23, 2009)

It does look good. Would be nice if they would use a black PCB and leave the PCI power connectors in the same orientation as on the AMD reference design. This would help with keeping the overall length installed shorter. You wouldn't have to have the extra length of the power plugs and cable in the way.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 23, 2009)

Entered. I have high hopes on winning this! I need a new card!
I must say, I like the cooler


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good, but I can't understand placing the fan i nthe dead center, half the heat is going to be pushed out into the case.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks good, but I can't understand placing the fan i nthe dead center, half the heat is going to be pushed out into the case.



Yeah, but it definitely works best for cooling the GPU as far as my experience. If you have good airflow in your case, it really doesn't matter. Oh, I forgot to mention, the airflow is also directed right onto the vrm's as well keeping them much cooler than the stock cooler.


----------



## Binge (Sep 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yeah, but it definitely works best for cooling the GPU as far as my experience. If you have good airflow in your case, it really doesn't matter.



Agreed.  Sapphire puts a lot of effort into making these air coolers superior to the reference alternative.


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 23, 2009)

btarunr said:


> However, a newly announced contest conducted by Hexus.net shows a CGI drawing of the accelerator in its promotional graphic, *which shows the PCB to be slightly shorter*, and blue in colour.



OMGPLSDOITORIKIKTHEMINTHENUTS.



Yes


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

Izliecies said:


> Are these Vapor-X editions also more silent or do they just reduce the temps?



the Vapor X coolers on my 4870s were a LOT quieter and cooled better then the Toxic heatpipe coolers did (no comparason).

Edit: there are 2 different fans pictured above. The first blade looks like the Toxic cooler fan and the second pict has a more developed (better) fan blade, I wonder what blade they will use in the final one?

one other tidbit, the Vapor X coolers/Toxic on the 4870s were steel.(not alum or copper). These coolers look like the Toxic cooler thats been modified, I hope these are better made.

Here is a shot of the poorly designed Toxic cooler from a 4870(notice the heat tubes smashed flat)


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the Vapor X coolers on my 4870s were a LOT quieter and cooled better then the Toxic heatpipe coolers did (no comparason).
> 
> Edit: there are 2 different fans pictured above. The first blade looks like the Toxic cooler fan and the second pict has a more developed (better) fan blade, I wonder what blade they will use in the final one?
> 
> ...



They have to flatten the heat pipes in order to have more surface area of the heatpipes exposed to the heatsource.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2009)

thats just too simplistic. Tzi sent me 2 of the Toxic coolers and I compared them to the Vapor X ones and it wasent close. The Vapor X coolers were MUCH better.(at least 6C cooler and much quieter)
Take a look at Newegg and you will notice many more of the Vapor X coolers(so at least Sapphire figured it out too)

They flattened the tubes for clearance/cost reasons. The better way would have been to make the tubes a press fit into a hole(the most surface contact) but because of the use of steel for the heatsink the poor card would have weighed 10lbs, lol

While cooling tubes "Look" cool they seem to be a marketing gimmic (look at all the silly heat tube mobo chipset coolers. The one on my Bloodrage GTI was just horrible but it looked cool. 

The Accelero S1's (a much better design) I have are not pressed flat, weigh a fraction of the Toxic coolers, and cool much better (too bad hey stick up so high though)


----------



## Easo (Sep 24, 2009)

Wonder how high factory clocks could be?


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 24, 2009)

I just hope that for once, Sapphire, decide to offer an HD 5870 with a waterblock pre-fitted.... would save a lot of time. 
With the toxic cooler my 4870 would idle at about 48C (30% rpm), with an accelero turbo it would idle at about 42c and now, on water, it idles at 34C (Load at 42C)..... 

Put a waterblock on my card!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 24, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> Where is this contest?
> 
> Still too long of a card.



UK ONLY... Boo-erns!!!  http://thm-a02.yimg.com/image/b120b1712ba5b0d8


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 24, 2009)

Easo said:


> Wonder how high factory clocks could be?



not high i think it will be like this
2GB memory size , 900 or less GPU , 1300 or less memory


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 24, 2009)

a backplate would really look good on it though.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 24, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> a backplate would really look good on it though.



I have to agree.... a backplate would look fantastic! with a big red Vapor - X on the (prefferably) black backplate!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet, a contest where I don't have to make 5 forum posts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

i put my bid in for the card. we will see!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm really impressed with my Vapor-X HD4870.  As soon as these are out I'll be placing an order for my upgrade.

I hate the delay for the release of custom cooling solutions.  With as much time as they have in advance to ready customized products for market you'd think they could offer them sooner.  Does AMD/ATI force a stock solution only period?


----------



## OneCool (Sep 24, 2009)

With all of these 58xx reviews. Has anyone tested how well it Folds?


Should be a beast


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

They really need to get the PCI-E plugs on the sides of the card, I just don't see why they love to put them at the end and ruins peoples day when installing the card.


----------



## antojuve (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, im new in this forum 

i want to upgrade my video card for this, the sapphire HD5870 

i want to know if this card have the drivers to be support by windows xp 64bits.

i search the driver in the sapphire web site and in the ati web site, and i can't find it :S

Sorry for my english, but im from venezuela  this is a translate  hahahah

Well i want to know if someone have the instalation cd of this card and can tell me if inside the cd is the driver for windows Xp 64bits.

THX!!


----------

